# cycle again and what?



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

the tank is been cycle for that last ( cant remember) but more than a month for sure ...last few week i did a w/c 35% to bring the nitrate down from 150ppm to about 100ppm...my reading few day ago
ammonia 0.25ppm
nitrite 1ppm
nitrate 80ppm
now just 5min ago
ammonia 0.25ppm
nitrite 0ppm 
nitrate 20ppm
i test is 2times same reading ....did i do some wrong when i did the w/c .why my nitrate drop ...should my nitrate be higher when my tank done cycle .....and if nitrite 0ppm why ammonia still there????anyone know???? 
PROV356 where are you bro???


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

are you doing a fishless cycle?


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, I'm not exactly sure how you're nitrates, can be over 100, when you're doing a cycle.I'm assuming fishless cycle, that's just crazy.I thoughtyou could only get nitrates like that from a waaaaay overstocked, unclean tak.Then, even 20 is abnormal.... help here fellow fish buddies?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

yea guy im doing a fishless...dont ask me why the nitrate get ways up there cause i have no idea....


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Have you put ANYTHING at all in the tank?
And you treated you're water correct?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

yea with prime when i do that 35% water change?? and add some ammonia when i just starts it,about 2ppm...


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmmmmmm, then I am totallylost as to how the readings turnedout like that.
We are gonna have to get some help here.
Do you know the pH?
although I don't believe that would really have an effect.....


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

arcticcatrider no, i never test the ph yet? i dun think that really matter too....what should i do now fellow?? i wish i could just stop at lfs and spend 100$ get some spira and put in there then add fish but i know i have to hear about it from my wife for a month ,she's not stfu about it i know


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Lol.I hear ya.Well, I'm really not that sure what could have happened then.....Maybe you should do a 80 - 100 % water change, and just start over...IF you want to try that.Then just add like, say, 20 rosy reds,orlittle cheap goldfish, and go that route...From you're readings, I just don't know..Do you have time, to re-cycle it?
how old are the test kits?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

no i'll kill myself first before i start over


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

I dont think you need to start over... but you will definatly have to get the nitrates down before adding any fish.

What size tank are you cycling? How much ammo are you adding and how often are you adding it?

I'm thinking you are adding a little too much ammo and that is why you are getting the ammo reading. The nitrates are that high because that is the byproduct of the cycle.

I think you said your nitrItes are 0.0ppm... right?


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

kewlkatdady said:


> I dont think you need to start over... but you will definatly have to get the nitrates down before adding any fish.
> 
> What size tank are you cycling? How much ammo are you adding and how often are you adding it?
> 
> ...


no bro my nitrate it drop from 80ppm to 20ppm now and no i dont over dose the ammonia, i dont add it everyday but i was always test every 24hours and keep my ammonia at 2ppm( est) tank is 210gallon anyways i just did a 4test in a row to have a better reading cause i think 1 or 2 test is not accurate ...4 0ut of 4 test the nitrate at 20ppm ,4 out of 4 test nitrite 0 ppm ,3 out of 4 test ammonia 0ppm( only 1 test the ammonia is 0.25ppm) is that mean im done with the cycle ??? then why is my nitrate are so low only 20ppm????


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

congrats... you are done...
go buy a ton of fish for that bad boy.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

but i thought when im done my nitrate should be higher that that (20 ppm)......why my nitrate is drop when im done cycle .....thats the only things that im confuse


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

nitrates generally wont drop unless there has been a large water change.

I would call it bad test results. Test it again. If if reads 20 ppm again, then I'd call it done.

If you want to be more sure, take a water sample to a LFS or 2 and get them to test it.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

kewlkatdady said:


> nitrates generally wont drop unless there has been a large water change.
> 
> I would call it bad test results. Test it again. If if reads 20 ppm again, then I'd call it done.
> 
> If you want to be more sure, take a water sample to a LFS or 2 and get them to test it.


well 35-40% w/c but that was lastweek or the week before that .....i been testing 6 times for tonight. all came out nitrate 20ppm


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

i'd say that the current 20 ppm test is accurate... and question that older test of 100 ppm.

I'm no expert, but that test are all inline now. If you are still questioning it, take a water sample to a LFS and see what their test reveal.

If theirs are inline with what your current test are showing, then you're done.

Throw some fish in.


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

Danios......


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

x2


Hoggy Boss said:


> Danios......


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nad if the tank is done then i'll throw some peacock in there..


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

well i said that i'll kill myself if i start over again.....i just did so i'll kill my self soon :lol: ( not)
ammonia 2ppm
nitrite 5ppm
nitrate ( i didnt even bother to check) 
last night i did a 50% water change and start to add ammonia ...tonight that's my reading ,i guess its another 4-6 weeks wait huh?


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

i think you should take a dump on your test kit and go get a new one...

either that, or you are way off on your testing abilities.

I've never seen numbers this all over the place.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

kewlkatdady said:


> i think you should take a dump on your test kit and go get a new one...
> 
> either that, or you are way off on your testing abilities.
> 
> I've never seen numbers this all over the place.


u know what ...kinda funny though cause thats same ways my buddy hobby told me ....either im color blind or the test kit is old ....


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

lol... 
I'd take a water sample to a LFS and see what they say...

good luck as I'm as confused as you are.


----------

